# La nuova Xbox One



## Miro (19 Novembre 2012)

Aggiornamento 21 Maggio

Ecco la nuova Xbox One ---) http://www.milanworld.net/la-nuova-...che-e-data-di-uscita-vt2255-5.html#post194376



Riassumendo, *caratteristiche*:

- Processore a quattro core fisici, ciascuno con quattro core logici;
- 8 GB di RAM;
- Blu-Ray;
- Realtà Aumentata;
- Audio direzionale;
- Video output e input;
- Controller innovativo;
- Kinect 2.0 in grado di rilevare le dita della mano dell'utente.
- Si chiamerà Xbox.

*Quando uscirà la nuova Xbox? Probabilmente nel 2013*

















Se sarà lanciata con quelle caratteristiche credo che al lancio (secondo me a Natale prossimo) costerà sui 500 eurozzi...comunque quel design è un prototipo e non la console finale.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Novembre 2012)

Bah secondo me l'attuale xbox 360 può essere ancora spremuta... non lavora al 100% del suo potenziale.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] niente link


----------



## Miro (19 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bah secondo me l'attuale xbox 360 può essere ancora spremuta... non lavora al 100% del suo potenziale.



E' comunque una console che sta per entrare nel suo ottavo anno di vita...secondo me il 2013 sarà l'ultimo anno "buono" per la 360, dopodichè Microsoft punterà sulla nuova console...non è un caso tra l'altro che il 2013 sarà un anno pieno zeppo di gioconi, proprio per spremere fino all'ultimo le vendite. 



Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] niente link



Ricevuto.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Novembre 2012)

Costerà uno sproposito


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Sì, all'inizio il prezzo sarà elevatissimo. Come sempre.


----------



## Aphex (19 Novembre 2012)

Spero di poterla prendere al day 1; anche perché la mia 360 è del 2005 e non so quanto durerà ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2012)

Spettacolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2012)

ma che pa... così la Sony si sbrigheranno per la 4...io voglio ancora spremere la mia ps3


----------



## bmb (19 Novembre 2012)

Si dessero una calmata tra tutti. Tv, smartphone, tablet, console. C'è crisi, cavolo.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si dessero una calmata tra tutti. Tv, smartphone, tablet, console. C'è crisi, cavolo.



Non per loro! Anzi


----------



## cris (19 Novembre 2012)

xbox


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Novembre 2012)

Vediamo se per questa new generation sarò costretto a tradire Sony.


----------



## Miro (19 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, all'inizio il prezzo sarà elevatissimo. Come sempre.



L'Xbox 360 quando uscì nel 2005 cosatava 300 (la Arcade senza Hard disk), 400 la Elite con 120 giga e se non sbaglio 350 per la Pro da 60 giga; la Microsoft sulle Xbox non ha mai sparato alto a differenza di Sony (600 euro la PS3 al lancio).



Admin ha scritto:


> Non per loro! Anzi



Mica tanto, la Sony è in continua perdita e sta chiudendo diverse fabbriche per produrre in Cina; almeno dal punto di vista delle console la Sony in questa generazione ha fallito facendo fesserie una dietro l'altra (non ultima la PSVita)...l'unica grande vittoria è il Blu-Ray.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Novembre 2012)

se la nuova xbox costerà 500 la ps4 quanto starà 800?


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2012)

Premesso che le console di questa generazione ce le ho praticamente tutte (Ps3 e Xbox360 comprese), se le esclusive saranno poche ed inferiori a quelle della prossima Playstation credo resterò fedele a Sony. Alla fine ciò che è decisivo sono i giochi, è inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Novembre 2012)

Ricordo che quella in foto non è un'immagine ufficiale ma un Mockup...faranno altri 844984984 di questi prima che esca la versa xbox che quasi sicuramente avrà una forma totalmente diversa


----------



## Miro (19 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che quella in foto non è un'immagine ufficiale ma un Mockup...faranno altri 844984984 di questi prima che esca la versa xbox che quasi sicuramente avrà una forma totalmente diversa



Quello sicuro, infatti ho specificato che la console mostrata nelle immagini è un prototipo...però perlomeno le notizie sull' hardware dovrebbero essere fondate, a meno che non sia tutta una strategia per fare uscire allo scoperto la Sony.


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2012)

La cosa positiva è che, a questo punto, posso pensare di hackerare la play. Se va male c'è rimedio


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

tanto ci sarà un lungo periodo di transizione dove continueranno a fare i giochi per le vecchie consolle..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Premesso che le console di questa generazione ce le ho praticamente tutte (Ps3 e Xbox360 comprese), se le esclusive saranno poche ed inferiori a quelle della prossima Playstation credo resterò fedele a Sony. Alla fine ciò che è decisivo sono i giochi, è inutile girarci attorno.



Totalmente d'accordo


----------



## Bawert (20 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Premesso che le console di questa generazione ce le ho praticamente tutte (Ps3 e Xbox360 comprese), se le esclusive saranno poche ed inferiori a quelle della prossima Playstation credo resterò fedele a Sony. *Alla fine ciò che è decisivo sono i giochi, è inutile girarci attorno*.



Uncharted


----------



## Nick (20 Novembre 2012)

Pare che secondo fonti interne la PS4 esca a fine 2013


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Sì concordo. L'hardware conta poco o nulla (alla fine, come sempre, saranno simili). Ciò che fa la differenza sono le esclusive.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì concordo. L'hardware conta poco o nulla (alla fine, come sempre, saranno simili). Ciò che fa la differenza sono le esclusive.


e la possibilita di modificarle. cit play 1/2 e xbox varie


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

sono daccordo con carlo carlo. Penso che la maggior parte aspettera di capire se e come poter modificare la nuova consolle.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Mi sembra davvero molto bella


----------



## Miro (20 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> sono daccordo con carlo carlo. Penso che la maggior parte aspettera di capire se e come poter modificare la nuova consolle.



Più che altro ( ma è un discorso che si può applicare alle eventuali PS4), io sicuramente aspetterò uno-due anni prima di prenderla, le prime Xbox 360 erano poco affidabili e la stragrande maggioranza di quelle sono finite in assistenza o addirittura la Microsoft è stata costretta a sostituirle gratis.


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Uncharted



Ma io direi pure God of War 
Ed in futuro The Last of Us


----------



## Nick (20 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma io direi pure God of War
> Ed in futuro The Last of Us



Ni no Kuni 

Per chi non conoscesse questa perla: Ni no kuni - Wikipedia


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

E anche la XBOX si svela! 21 Maggio alle ore 10 statunitensi (le 19 in Italia) conferenza stampa di Microsoft con presentazione della nuova console.

Bow down to the king, Sonyfags


----------



## esjie (24 Aprile 2013)

bene bene


----------



## Miro (25 Aprile 2013)

In rete circola questa immagine, che fa supporre che il nome della nuova console sarà XBOX Infinity.


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2013)

Boh io ho la 360 da 250 gb, se la riporto indietro quanto me la valutano? se meno di 100 me la tengo e la faccio aggiustare come si deve


----------



## Miro (21 Maggio 2013)

Stasera alle 19 la conferenza! certa la presentazione del nuovo Call of Duty e del ritorno della serie NBA Live, inoltre i rumor parlano di una forte partnership tra EA e Microsoft per far diventare esclusiva XBOX uno dei loro titoli di punta (si vocifera Fifa ma ci credo poco).


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Stasera alle 19 la conferenza! certa la presentazione del nuovo Call of Duty e del ritorno della serie NBA Live, inoltre i rumor parlano di una forte partnership tra EA e Microsoft per far diventare esclusiva XBOX uno dei loro titoli di punta (*si vocifera Fif*a ma ci credo poco).



Perderebbero miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Miro (21 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Perderebbero miliardi di dollari.



Sta sicuro che se Fifa passa esclusiva (anche temporale) significa che la Microsoft li ha ricoperti di soldi  non ci perderebbero molto.

Certo è che se sarà esclusiva (e ripeto, ne dubito, perchè non penso che la Sony se ne stia così zitta senza far nulla) sarà un' esclusiva come fu ai tempi Mass Effect (cioè che dopo un lasso di tempo è stata "sdoganata" anche per PS3).


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2013)

sto ponderando il fatto di comprarmi l xbox al posto della ps4 ...


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Stasera alle 19 la conferenza! certa la presentazione del nuovo Call of Duty e del ritorno della serie NBA Live, inoltre i rumor parlano di una forte partnership tra EA e Microsoft per far diventare esclusiva XBOX uno dei loro titoli di punta (*si vocifera Fifa* ma ci credo poco).




Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Ma anche se fosse me ne fregherebbe molto relativamente. Ciò che a me interessa di più sono i giochi, e in questa generazione, dal punto di vista delle esclusive, Sony li ha surclassati. E possedendo sia Ps3 che XBOX 360 l'ho potuto constatare da molto vicino. L'unico nuovo brand di alto livello lanciato da Microsoft è stato Gears. Troppo poco considerato che da parte sua Sony ne ha lanciati di nuovi (Uncharted e Infamous per fare due esempi) e sfruttato ottimamente quelli che già aveva in mano (God of War, Ratchet e Clank, Meatl Gear Solid per dirne alcuni). Aggiungiamoci poi altre esclusive (Heavy Rain, Ni No Kuni e l'ormai vicinissimo The Last of Us). Il caso di Mass Effect, prima esclusiva XBOX e poi divenuto multipiattaforma, direi sia emblematico.
Adesso, analizziamo cosa verrà presentato sicuramente alla conferenza:il nuovo CoD e NBA Live. Due giochi che già di per se non sono capolavori, ma soprattutto due giochi ancora una volta multipiattaforma. Ergo, ancora una volta mancano totalmente le idee in casa Microsoft. Poi se riescono a proporre altri titoli capaci di attirarmi è chiaro che sarò il primo a vacillare. Ma al momento non ho il minimo dubbio che sceglierò la Ps4.


----------



## Miro (21 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Ma anche se fosse me ne fregherebbe molto relativamente. Ciò che a me interessa di più sono i giochi, e in questa generazione, dal punto di vista delle esclusive, Sony li ha surclassati. E possedendo sia Ps3 che XBOX 360 l'ho potuto constatare da molto vicino. L'unico nuovo brand di alto livello lanciato da Microsoft è stato Gears. Troppo poco considerato che da parte sua Sony ne ha lanciati di nuovi (Uncharted e Infamous per fare due esempi) e sfruttato ottimamente quelli che già aveva in mano (God of War, Ratchet e Clank, Meatl Gear Solid per dirne alcuni). Aggiungiamoci poi altre esclusive (Heavy Rain, Ni No Kuni e l'ormai vicinissimo The Last of Us). Il caso di Mass Effect, prima esclusiva XBOX e poi divenuto multipiattaforma, direi sia emblematico.
> Adesso, analizziamo cosa verrà presentato sicuramente alla conferenza:il nuovo CoD e NBA Live. Due giochi che già di per se non sono capolavori, ma soprattutto due giochi ancora una volta multipiattaforma. Ergo, ancora una volta mancano totalmente le idee in casa Microsoft. Poi se riescono a proporre altri titoli capaci di attirarmi è chiaro che sarò il primo a vacillare. Ma al momento non ho il minimo dubbio che sceglierò la Ps4.



Il discorso sulle esclusive XBOX ci sta, anche se citare solo Gears of War è riduttivo; stiamo tralasciando Halo, Forza Motorsport, Alan Wake, Fable...non hanno la "presa" sul pubblico che hanno invece le esclusive Sony ma sono comunque giochi di altissimo livello (specie Alan Wake che è un capolavoro).
Comunque non si può biasimare XBOX per aver perso Mass Effect (e io aggiungerei anche Bioshock e Metro che erano esclusive) quando la Sony ha perso praticamente tutte le esclusive che ha avuto (Final Fantasy, Tekken, MGS...); è stata brava ad inventarne di nuove, questo si.
Per quanto riguarda la presentazione, Sony quando ha presentato la PS4 hanno fatto vedere perlopiù multipiatta eh  che lo si voglia o no le case produttrici hanno tutti gli interessi a sviluppare su più console, gli unici a non esserci ancora arrivati sono quelli di Nintendo e difatti il WiiU non sta vendendo nulla.
Microsoft da quando ha lanciato la 360 si è preoccupata più di comprarle le esclusive anzichè crearle (tanto i soldi li hanno, molti di più della Sony), puntando invece ai servizi che la console può offrire (Kinect, TV on demand etc...)...questa è la politica che hanno intrapreso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Maggio 2013)

Sembra un Iphone gigante


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

Della Xbox invidio solo Alan Wake. Il resto non è paragonabile a ciò che offre videoludicamente la Sony.


----------



## gabuz (21 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Della Xbox invidio solo Alan Wake. Il resto non è paragonabile a ciò che offre videoludicamente la Sony.


Non hai mai giocato a Forza Motorsport...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2013)

Già deciso di prendere la PS4, per quel che sono i miei gusti di giochi non c'è storia con le esclusive e non penso che cambierà qualcosa nella nuova generazione.


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non hai mai giocato a Forza Motorsport...



Quello non è il mio genere, quindi mi astengo!


----------



## Miro (21 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sembra un Iphone gigante



Quella in prima pagina non è la console  è semplicemente un prototipo; la console spero verrà mostrata oggi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Maggio 2013)

Xbox One?


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Si chiamerà *XBOX ONE*, ecco in esclusiva l'immagine della nuova *console*, del *pad* e del nuovo *kinect*:


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Maggio 2013)

Bella presentazione,ma non vorrei che si fossero concentrati sulle cose di contorno (TV,Kinect,ecc.) più che sui giochi.


----------



## carlocarlo (21 Maggio 2013)

flfa in esclusiva


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> flfa in esclusiva



Ma solo ultimate team a quanto ho capito...


----------



## Brain84 (21 Maggio 2013)

Esteticamente sembra un videoregistratore anni '80, bruttissima! Hanno parlato per ore del kinect che è un accrocchio per dementi (come il move del resto) e poi hanno mostrato presentazioni di giochi multipiattaforma..

BAH


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

Esteticamente inguardabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma solo ultimate team a quanto ho capito...



Neanche,alcuni non meglio precisati contenuti di UT.
FIFA ed UT saranno anche su PS4.


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

Immagine di gioco dalla nuova Xbox



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Mah...


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Neanche,alcuni non meglio precisati contenuti di UT.
> FIFA ed UT saranno anche su PS4.



Tutto fumo e niente arrosto sono state le dichiarazioni pre conferenza...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Maggio 2013)

ROTFL


----------



## Miro (21 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Esteticamente *sembra un videoregistratore anni '80*, bruttissima! Hanno parlato per ore del kinect che è un accrocchio per dementi (come il move del resto) e poi hanno mostrato presentazioni di giochi multipiattaforma..
> 
> BAH



L'ho pensato anch'io ahahaha  mie impressioni:

- Esteticamente fa davvero schifo ma ci si passa oltre;
- Il controller sembra preso pari da quello 360 (già ottimo di per sè) e migliorato in alcuni aspetti (croce direzionale soprattutto);
- Si sono mantenuti sul vago sulle caratteristiche tecniche ma di primo pelo paiono simili a quelle di PS4;
- Il discorso sulla multimedialità e dell'All in One può piacere o meno, nel mio rimango neutrale e spero solo che ciò non accantoni il lato videoludico della console; 
- Il nuovo kinect è ingiudicabile almeno fino a che non lo si vede in azione sui giochi, per il resto le funzioni vocali già c'erano su quello vecchio;
- Finalmente il Blu-Ray;
- Ottima mossa lancare Forza 5 al day-one con la console:
- Il nuovo gioco dei Remedy sembra interessante ma speravo presentassero Alan Wake 2;
- Call of Duty è la solita sbobba trita e ritrita;
- Hanno annunciato 15 esclusive di cui 8 nuove, speriamo siano all'altezza:
- Steven Spielberg avrà una nuova serie TV da stuprare;

In generale la conferenza è stata "americanizzata" (con tutte le chincaglierie relative a TV etc), perchè alla fine il loro principale mercato è quello...in Italia non so se quelle feature saranno applicabili; per quanto riguarda i giochi mostreranno tutto all'E3, giudizio rinviato per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## Tahva (21 Maggio 2013)

Per ora non mi entusiasma, ed ora che ho appreso che va contro i giochi usati (bisogna pagare una tassa  ) e che non è retrocompatibile, sono abbastanza perplessa


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2013)

Abbastanza deludente come presentazione imho. Ripresentare ancora un bidone come il Kinect poi...


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Maggio 2013)

Immagine da COD... Boh sembra vera...


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Come scrivemmo un pò di tempo fa (in relazione ai miglioramenti che le nuove console potessero apportare), con la nuova generazione si punterà a superare quello che è l'artefatto videoludico. Penso che tra qualche anno non ci sarà più alcuna distinzione tra un videogioco ed un film. Anzi, secondo me a breve inizieranno ad ingaggiare degli attori veri ai quali far girare le varie saghe da "videogiocare".


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Che figata la tecnologia eh?


----------



## Tahva (22 Maggio 2013)

Io sono semplicemente sconvolta da questa storia che devi pagare il gioco (a prezzo pieno) se un amico te lo porta in casa per prestartelo... non capisco se quelli di Microsoft vogliano suicidarsi, se siano in ritardo con l'1 aprile, se ci stiano trollando tutti o se hanno in serbo per l'E3 così tante sorprese che non riusciamo ad immaginarle 
Sono otto anni che scrivo per le testate online dedicate ai videogiochi, e in tutti questi anni non avevo MAI sentito cose assurde come quelle che ho sentito oggi con Xbox One. 

Mi auguro che Microsoft si dia una scossa e si riprenda, se la gente vuole una Smart Tv se la compra. Oggi ci aspettavamo una console, è venuto fuori un ibrido che da l'impressione di vederci solo come polli da spennare  e che continua a puntare su quel pacco di Kinect...

Ripeto, mi auguro che si riscuotano.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Maggio 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Io sono semplicemente sconvolta da questa storia che devi pagare il gioco (a prezzo pieno) se un amico te lo porta in casa per prestartelo... non capisco se quelli di Microsoft vogliano suicidarsi, se siano in ritardo con l'1 aprile, se ci stiano trollando tutti o se hanno in serbo per l'E3 così tante sorprese che non riusciamo ad immaginarle
> Sono otto anni che scrivo per le testate online dedicate ai videogiochi, e in tutti questi anni non avevo MAI sentito cose assurde come quelle che ho sentito oggi con Xbox One.
> 
> Mi auguro che Microsoft si dia una scossa e si riprenda, se la gente vuole una Smart Tv se la compra. Oggi ci aspettavamo una console, è venuto fuori un ibrido che da l'impressione di vederci solo come polli da spennare  e che continua a puntare su quel pacco di Kinect...
> ...



Se quello che hai detto è tutto vero,io da possessore di x360 passerò a Sony...La microsoft a sto punto può baciarmi il di dietro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2013)

L altro ieri ero convinto di cambiare da ps3 a XboxOne... oggi dopo la presentazione sono rimasto allibito... -.- ... penso che prenderò una bella PS4... 

onestamente non capisco... che sono tutte quelle " novità" acccca**o ... dove sono i potenziamenti grafici ??? dove sono le bombe videoludiche ???? 

per non parlare poi della storia che se vado a giocare a casa del mio amico con il mio gioco lui deve pagarlo per intero ?? ma stiamo scherzando ? che è ??? il gioco è mio e decido io dove giocarlo ... 

cmq.. boh aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede... ad oggi sono basito !


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Maggio 2013)

Ecco quello che dovete sapere:

- NON è retrocompatibile con gli attuali giochi Xbox (a differenza di PS4 con PS3, che lo permette di fare tramite cloud)
- NON funziona senza Kinect, che è una periferica OBBLIGATORIA per far funzionare la console
_ Ogni gioco deve essere OBBLIGATORIAMENTE INSTALLATO. Una volta terminata l'installazione, non ci sarà più la necessità di mettere il disco fisso nella console ogni volta che si vuole giocare. Questo che significa? Che si può comprare un gioco e poi installarlo dove si vuole e su quante console si vuole, magari dividendo il costo con un amico? No perchè ...
- ... Ad ogni installazione di un gioco deve corrispondere un account xbox live. Se io compro un gioco e lo installo, successivamente NON potrò installarlo su un secondo account. Quindi se lo voglio prestare ad un amico ... NON posso farlo. Se voglio rivenderlo, NON posso farlo (o perlomeno chi lo compra, dovrà pagare per poterlo installare). Per poterlo installare su un secondo account, dovrò pagare a parte.
- NON è obbligatoria la connessione internet continua, ma è OBBLIGATORIO connettersi ALMENO una volta al giorno. Se non lo si fa, la console NON funziona.

Caratteristiche Hardware:

RAM DDR3
CPU a 8 core, custom
8GB di RAM
HDD da 500GB
Lettore Blu-ray Disc
Connessione WiFi 802.11n
HDMI in e HDMI out
Porte USB 3.0


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Maggio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco quello che dovete sapere:
> 
> - NON è retrocompatibile con gli attuali giochi Xbox (a differenza di PS4 con PS3, che lo permette di fare tramite cloud)
> - NON funziona senza Kinect, che è una periferica OBBLIGATORIA per far funzionare la console
> ...



Kinect è incluso insieme alla console!!Detto questo,ciao ciao xbox questa volta mi compro la Play.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Miro (22 Maggio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ecco quello che dovete sapere:
> 
> - NON è retrocompatibile con gli attuali giochi Xbox (a differenza di PS4 con PS3, che lo permette di fare tramite cloud)
> - NON funziona senza Kinect, che è una periferica OBBLIGATORIA per far funzionare la console
> ...



1. Sembra sia così; Microsoft comunque ha già detto che ci sarà il cloud anche per la nuova Xbox.
2. Pare di si.
3. Sull'installazione obbligatoria non si è ancora chiari...per la questione usato rimando alle dichiarazioni di Phil Harrison, vice presidente di Microsoft:

*Non potremo più rivendere i giochi? "No, Microsoft ha pensato ad un sistema che permetterà di scambiare i vostri giochi online"; inoltre si potrà vendere le nostre licenze digitali in un negozio per poterle scambiare con altri giochi oppure ottenere soldi o buoni per l'acquisto di altri titoli" Sembra quindi che Xbox One disporrà di un sistema che ci permetterà di trasferire a terzila nostra "licenza di possesso" del gioco: nel momento in cui lo facciamo, il gioco smetterà di essere utilizzabile sulla nostra console/account e diverrà proprietà di chi ha ricevuto da noi la licenza.*

Inoltre il twitter ufficiale del Supporto Xbox ha rivelato che non ci sarà nessuna tassa:







Oltretutto il problema del "giocare ad un gioco a casa di un amico" si può aggirare loggandosi col proprio profilo sulla console dell'amico.

4. L'obbligo di connessione andrà in base ai giochi.


----------



## Tahva (22 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Inoltre il twitter ufficiale del Supporto Xbox ha rivelato che non ci sarà nessuna tassa:



Il problema è che questo tweet è stato poi smentito dal viceo CEO di Microsoft, Phil Harrison, che ha detto che la tassa c'è eccome, ed è pari al prezzo intero del gioco:
http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825
Invece è vero che si potrà loggare il proprio account nella console di un amico per giocare con i propri giochi, ma non ho capito che se questo in qualche modo interverrà sulla copia memorizzata nella nostra console di casa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Solo due appunti:

- Non è una tassa, nel senso che l'amico deve pagare il prezzo pieno del gioco. Quindi la risposta del Support è la tipica sola.
A meno che, come ha detto Miro, non si usi l'account dell'utente originale.. ma è facile immaginare che ci saranno delle limitazioni di utilizzo contemporaneo dell'account, e gli achievements saranno ovviamente condivisi.

- Pare che l'obbligo di connessione continuo sia a seconda dei giochi, ma TUTTI i giochi necessitano di un check ogni 24 ore 
Quindi scordatevi di portare la console in vacanza, in campagna o in un posto senza connessione.


----------



## Miro (22 Maggio 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questo tweet è stato poi smentito dal viceo CEO di Microsoft, Phil Harrison, che ha detto che la tassa c'è eccome, ed è pari al prezzo intero del gioco:
> http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825
> Invece è vero che si potrà loggare il proprio account nella console di un amico per giocare con i propri giochi, ma non ho capito che se questo in qualche modo interverrà sulla copia memorizzata nella nostra console di casa



Quel che dice Kotaku va preso con le pinze (hanno diversi intrallazzi con Sony).
Detto questo, se ho capito bene mi sa che la Microsoft vuol far intendere che quando tu compri un gioco compri anche "i diritti di utilizzo" (che sono necessari per giocare)...esempio stupido: se io adesso un gioco lo pago 70, domani lo pago 65 + 5 (che è il diritto di utilizzo)...questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto io.


----------



## Morghot (22 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L altro ieri ero convinto di cambiare da ps3 a XboxOne... oggi dopo la presentazione sono rimasto allibito... -.- ... penso che prenderò una bella PS4...
> 
> onestamente non capisco... che sono tutte quelle " novità" acccca**o ... dove sono i potenziamenti grafici ??? dove sono le bombe videoludiche ????
> 
> ...


Quotone, ma che cosa mi interessano ste robe di tv, tv e ancora tv.... ma è una console per videogiochi, stop quello deve interessare, per il resto c'è internet qualcuno glielo ricordi lol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Anch'io sono attualmente per PS4, soprattutto per gusti personali sui giochi, ma attenzione.

Hanno già detto nella conferenza Sony che non ci saranno vincoli hardware su giochi usati & co, ma non sono stati ben chiari su quali saranno i vincoli online, DRM software e cose così...
Il timore che ci sia un "adeguamento" sui giochi multipiattaforma è concreto.

Io sono un giocatore vecchio stile che vuole collegare l'HDMI al TV, mettere il disco e giocare offline senza cavolate varie... e tutte queste cose che stanno annunciando mi fanno pensare di appendere il joypad al chiodo definitivamente.


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono un giocatore vecchio stile che vuole collegare l'HDMI al TV, mettere il disco e giocare offline senza cavolate varie... e tutte queste cose che stanno annunciando mi fanno pensare di appendere il joypad al chiodo definitivamente.



Un abbraccio forte.

Tutte queste pacchianate accessorie stanno distruggendo il videogaming.


----------



## Tahva (22 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Quel che dice Kotaku va preso con le pinze (hanno diversi intrallazzi con Sony).
> Detto questo, se ho capito bene mi sa che la Microsoft vuol far intendere che quando tu compri un gioco compri anche "i diritti di utilizzo" (che sono necessari per giocare)...esempio stupido: se io adesso un gioco lo pago 70, domani lo pago 65 + 5 (che è il diritto di utilizzo)...questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto io.


Non credo che quelli di Kotaku siano andati abbastanza fuori di testa da inventarsi di sana pianta le dichiarazioni però, senno Harrison potrebbe anche denunciarli...

La questione del check online ogni 24 ore poi è deprimente. Io ero solita portare le mie vecchie console in vacanza, in villaggi abbastanza isolati e dove internet non c'è. Con questa non potrei giocare perché non può fare il check? Con tutti i soldi che costerà non posso manco portarmela in vacanza! (vabbé che, viste le dimensioni, mi sa che non ci entra nella valigia  )

Che dire? Aspetto di vedere come sarà PS4. Se i livelli sono questi, spero che le mie attuali console vivano moooolto, molto a lungo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma secondo voi quelli della Microzoz son cosi fessi da uccidersi da soli ??? c'è qualcosa che non abbiamo capito bene ne sono convinto.... dai... fan cacà ma son sempre la microsoft... 

ps: immaginate quei ladri di GAMESTOP come hanno preso la cosa ...


----------



## BB7 (22 Maggio 2013)

In parole povere quello che stanno facendo in generale nel mondo videoludico è tentare di trasformare le console in..... PC. lol


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2013)

Scusate mi correggo .... dopo la scelta Winzoz Nokia .. non mi stupisco piu di niente


----------



## Tahva (22 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Miro (22 Maggio 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Non credo che quelli di Kotaku siano andati abbastanza fuori di testa da inventarsi di sana pianta le dichiarazioni però, senno Harrison potrebbe anche denunciarli...
> 
> La questione del check online ogni 24 ore poi è deprimente. Io ero solita portare le mie vecchie console in vacanza, in villaggi abbastanza isolati e dove internet non c'è. Con questa non potrei giocare perché non può fare il check? Con tutti i soldi che costerà non posso manco portarmela in vacanza! (vabbé che, viste le dimensioni, mi sa che non ci entra nella valigia  )
> 
> Che dire? Aspetto di vedere come sarà PS4. Se i livelli sono questi, spero che le mie attuali console vivano moooolto, molto a lungo



C'è ancora tanta "nebbia" intorno a questo check, comunque credo se gli utenti si lamenteranno lo toglieranno sicuramente.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi quelli della Microzoz son cosi fessi da uccidersi da soli ??? c'è qualcosa che non abbiamo capito bene ne sono convinto.... dai... fan cacà ma son sempre la microsoft...
> 
> ps: immaginate quei ladri di GAMESTOP come hanno preso la cosa ...



Se le cose stanno così ai negozi cambia poco e nulla, venderanno ancora usato con codice annesso e stop; se invece la Microsoft istituirà un mercato interno dove noi utenti possiamo vendere e comprare i giochi tra di noi allora per i vari Gamestop et simila (mi aggiungo pure io che lavoro in un negozio) saranno Gazzi Amauri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2013)

e no aspetta una volta che hai abbinato account-numero seriale del gioco non puoi rivendere e disassociare le cose


----------



## Miro (22 Maggio 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Non credo che quelli di Kotaku siano andati abbastanza fuori di testa da inventarsi di sana pianta le dichiarazioni però, senno Harrison potrebbe anche denunciarli...
> 
> La questione del check online ogni 24 ore poi è deprimente. Io ero solita portare le mie vecchie console in vacanza, in villaggi abbastanza isolati e dove internet non c'è. Con questa non potrei giocare perché non può fare il check? Con tutti i soldi che costerà non posso manco portarmela in vacanza! (vabbé che, viste le dimensioni, mi sa che non ci entra nella valigia  )
> 
> Che dire? Aspetto di vedere come sarà PS4. Se i livelli sono questi, spero che le mie attuali console vivano moooolto, molto a lungo





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e no aspetta una volta che hai abbinato account-numero seriale del gioco non puoi rivendere e disassociare le cose



Il presupposto del mio ragionamento è che questi codici di attivazione siano monouso.
Facciamo un esempio: io mi compro il gioco, lo installo (perchè da quel che pare l'installazione è obbligatoria) e immetto il codice; poi se io voglio venderlo cancello tutto dall'Hard Disk (e qui può avere un senso il check online, così Microsoft verifica se ho cancellato tutto e non faccio il furbo)...vado al Gamestop/Opengames/chiperlui, lo do dentro e il negozio può rivenderlo aggiungendo nella vendita un nuovo codice monouso (prodotto da Microsoft) da usare per il gioco.
Ripeto però, è una mia teoria.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Maggio 2013)

ci stanno complicando la vita....una consol e' fatta per giocare e divertirsi.

ogni tanto tiro fuori la mia amatissima e ancora funzionante playstation 1 e non penso piu'.

Basta con parole censurate eddai


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il presupposto del mio ragionamento è che questi codici di attivazione siano monouso.
> Facciamo un esempio: io mi compro il gioco, lo installo (perchè da quel che pare l'installazione è obbligatoria) e immetto il codice; poi se io voglio venderlo cancello tutto dall'Hard Disk (e qui può avere un senso il check online, così Microsoft verifica se ho cancellato tutto e non faccio il furbo)...vado al Gamestop/Opengames/chiperlui, lo do dentro e il negozio può rivenderlo aggiungendo nella vendita un nuovo codice monouso (prodotto da Microsoft) da usare per il gioco.
> Ripeto però, è una mia teoria.



Ma sai che io penso non sia cosi ... una volta che hai installato una volta quini abbinato gioco e account... nn è possibile disassociare .... infatti le lamentele nascono da quello ...

spero sia come tu dici.. altrimenti uccidono il mercato dell usato ..


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tremendamente scettico.


----------



## Miro (23 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sai che io penso non sia cosi ... una volta che hai installato una volta quini abbinato gioco e account... nn è possibile disassociare .... infatti le lamentele nascono da quello ...
> 
> spero sia come tu dici.. altrimenti uccidono il mercato dell usato ..



Perchè non è possibile dissociare?
Tra l'altro Gamestop e associati si sono detti tranquilli riguardo la questione, difatti hanno messo la promozione per pagare di meno la Xbox One al lancio...se c'era qualche cosa di strano si sarebbero rifiutati di commercializzarla (come fecero ai tempi con la PSP Go).
Comunque hanno precisato che i giochi saranno collegati ad account e a console, quindi se una console ha più account al suo interno (ad esempio se viene usata da più membri della famiglia) ovviamente basterà comprare un solo gioco per tutti...se vogliamo giocare su un'altra console basterà collegarsi col proprio account.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Perchè non è possibile dissociare?
> Tra l'altro Gamestop e associati si sono detti tranquilli riguardo la questione, difatti hanno messo la promozione per pagare di meno la Xbox One al lancio...se c'era qualche cosa di strano si sarebbero rifiutati di commercializzarla (come fecero ai tempi con la PSP Go).
> Comunque hanno precisato che i giochi saranno collegati ad account e a console, quindi se una console ha più account al suo interno (ad esempio se viene usata da più membri della famiglia) ovviamente basterà comprare un solo gioco per tutti...se vogliamo giocare su un'altra console basterà collegarsi col proprio account.



Speriamo ... rimango comunque molto deluso.. a pensare che mi ero quasi deciso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2013)

Credo sarà possibile disassociare account e gioco presso i centri specializzati che stringeranno contratti con la Micro$$oft, così tutti ci lucreranno su per bene, a parte ovviamente il consumatore.

Già mi immagino la mamma che va a prendere il giochino a Natale per il bimbom.inchia di turno e poi non sarà i ngrado di capire nulla di quel che gli dice il commesso, e che non sarà in grado di far partire il gioco con tutte queste meccaniche complicate.

Parlando invece degli hardcore gamers, resta il fatto che probabilmente non si potrà più prestarsi giochi tra amici, cosa che io faccio in continuazione adesso..il fatto di utilizzare il proprio account su un' altra console andrà per forza incontro a delle limitazioni, non si sa se quell'account si potrà usare contemporaneamente, se modifica i salvataggi in rete etc...

E poi il fatto che tutti i giochi vadano attivati online (per non parlare dell'eventuale check ogni 24 ore), anche i giochi single player che non necessiterebbero di una connessione (io del multiplayer me frego), mi allontana dalla prossima generazione. Non sopporto questa cosa.
Se la PS4 userà metodi simili, addio definitivamente.

Dai tempi del Mega Drive ho sempre avuto giochi originali perchè sono un collezionista, ma purtroppo mi sembra che l'unico modo di continuare a giocare per i prossimi anni sia usare modi di cui non credo si possa parlare nel forum.
Ti costringono a farlo, per forza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Maggio 2013)

Troppe limitazioni


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2013)

Io sarei pure disposto ad accettare queste novità anti-usato, ma a patto che ci sia un DRASTICO calo del prezzo dei giochi. E per drastico intendo che il prezzo non superi i 30, massimo 35 euro. Ovviamente preferisco sempre che continui ad esistere l'usato (come è giusto che sia).


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo sarà possibile disassociare account e gioco presso i centri specializzati che stringeranno contratti con la Micro$$oft, così tutti ci lucreranno su per bene, a parte ovviamente il consumatore.
> 
> Già mi immagino la mamma che va a prendere il giochino a Natale per il bimbom.inchia di turno e poi non sarà i ngrado di capire nulla di quel che gli dice il commesso, e che non sarà in grado di far partire il gioco con tutte queste meccaniche complicate.
> 
> ...



Da mandare alla Sony e alla Microsoft.


----------



## Miro (25 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io sarei pure disposto ad accettare queste novità anti-usato, ma a patto che ci sia un DRASTICO calo del prezzo dei giochi. E per drastico intendo che il prezzo non superi i 30, massimo 35 euro. Ovviamente preferisco sempre che continui ad esistere l'usato (come è giusto che sia).



Io credo però che loro con questo metodo vogliano colpire la pirateria più che l'usato; la 360 ha venduto tanto (come ai tempi le PS1 e 2) anche perchè era facilmente modificabile.


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo però che loro con questo metodo vogliano colpire la pirateria più che l'usato; la 360 ha venduto tanto (come ai tempi le PS1 e 2) anche perchè era facilmente modificabile.



Ma per la pirateria basta il doversi collegare online obbligatoriamente almeno una volta al giorno, dai.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma per la pirateria basta il doversi collegare online obbligatoriamente almeno una volta al giorno, dai.



perche ora non si va online con le xbox modificate?


----------



## Miro (25 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma per la pirateria basta il doversi collegare online obbligatoriamente almeno una volta al giorno, dai.



No, perchè anche se viene bannata la console puoi comunque giocare offline senza problemi.

Check online più codice sarebbe una buona precauzione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

499 eurozzi,direi ciao all'acquisto al lancio


----------



## Miro (10 Giugno 2013)

Ma perchè fanno il cambio 1:1 tra euro e dollaro?  anche se comunque non l'avrei mai comprata al lancio.


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Giugno 2013)

troppi soldi per poi complicarsi la vita....500 euro...ma si rendono conto , e con i giochi vecchi per la 360 uno cosa ne fa' , dei sottobicchieri ?


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2013)

500 euro sono davvero troppi per Xbox One imho.


----------



## Miro (11 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> 500 euro sono davvero troppi per Xbox One imho.



Ma col cambio vero verrebbe 375 euro circa, pure arrotondando a 400 sarebbero competitivi sul prezzo...ma perchè l'associazione consumatori non si fa sentire?


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma col cambio vero verrebbe 375 euro circa, pure arrotondando a 400 sarebbero competitivi sul prezzo...ma perchè l'associazione consumatori non si fa sentire?



Ti capisco benissimo visto che circa 6 anni fa feci la follia di spenderne 600 per la PS3


----------



## BB7 (14 Giugno 2013)

Vi consiglio di leggere l'ultimo articolo scritto da Farenz per farvi un'idea migliore su questa "limitazione" dell'usato...


----------



## juventino (14 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di leggere l'ultimo articolo scritto da Farenz per farvi un'idea migliore su questa "limitazione" dell'usato...



Restano però limitazioni forti sul mercato dell'usato. Diciamo che alla fine dipende dalle esigenze. Io, per esempio, non ho molti amici che videogiocano come me e di conseguenza molto spesso mi butto sull'usato per risparmiare. Ovviamente la cosa può risultare vantaggiosa per chi si trova nella situazione opposta alla mia.
Sinceramente la trovo una mossa (intelligente) di Microsoft per pararsi le chiappe visto che se avessero confermato le limitazioni avrebbero già perso in partenza la prossima generazione.


----------



## Miro (15 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Restano però limitazioni forti sul mercato dell'usato. Diciamo che alla fine dipende dalle esigenze. Io, per esempio, non ho molti amici che videogiocano come me e di conseguenza molto spesso mi butto sull'usato per risparmiare. Ovviamente la cosa può risultare vantaggiosa per chi si trova nella situazione opposta alla mia.
> Sinceramente la trovo una mossa (intelligente) di Microsoft per pararsi le chiappe visto che se avessero confermato le limitazioni avrebbero già perso in partenza la prossima generazione.



Alla fine l'unica limitazione seria è il check online, che è stato progettato per combattere la pirateria (e ben venga).
Che poi parliamoci chiaro, il 90% e più delle persone che possiedono PS3/360 hanno una connessione internet, non vedo questo grande ostacolo.


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2013)

Pare che agli stand di prova dell'E3, la Microsoft abbia usato PC Windows 7 con una scheda grafica maggiore rispetto a quella che sarà montata su Xbox One. Nello specifico una Radeon 7790, il PC si baserebbe su una possente Nvidia GTX 780.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2013)

*Ufficiale: niente più DRM e necessità di connettersi ad internet ogni ventiquattro ore.*

Mossa della disperazione di Microsoft


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Giugno 2013)

ridicoli


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: niente più DRM e necessità di connettersi ad internet ogni ventiquattro ore.*
> 
> Mossa della disperazione di Microsoft


Meno male che ci sono arrivati.


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pare che agli stand di prova dell'E3, la Microsoft abbia usato PC Windows 7 con una scheda grafica maggiore rispetto a quella che sarà montata su Xbox One. Nello specifico una Radeon 7790, il PC si baserebbe su una possente Nvidia GTX 780.
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questa notizia è una non notizia, perché era già stato detto durante le presentazioni che alcune postazioni di prova sarebbero state in realtà PC con HW del tutto simile ad Xbox One per scelta degli sviluppatori del gioco, poiché non era ancora terminato...


----------



## Miro (20 Agosto 2013)

FIFA 14 disponibile gratuitamente tramite DD per chi preordina la console.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi sono combattuto ... Non so cosa comprare se la xbox o ps4


----------



## gabuz (10 Settembre 2013)

Io prenderò l'xbox


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io prenderò l'xbox



Semper fidelis


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2013)

Ho fatto una riflessione. Secondo me il fatto che con il pre-order di Xbox One ti regalino Fifa non è granchè come incentivo. 
Io prenderò la PS4 con Fifa, costo totale 470 euro (i 400 della console più i probabili 70 per il gioco).
Se invece decidessi di cambiare idea e quindi di prendere Xbox One avrei Fifa gratis, ma ad un prezzo comunque superiore (500 euro per la sola console). 
Aggiungiamoci il fatto che sicuramente prenderò un altro gioco e quindi altri 70 euro. Ne risulta:
PS4+Fifa+altro gioco=540 euro
Xbox One+Fifa+altro gioco=570 euro
La Playstation 4 quindi sarebbe comunque più conveniente dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2013)

Anche io non ho molti dubbi, PS4. Ma prima farò passare qualche mese in modo da far uscire le difettose


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2013)

Prenderò anch'io la PS4, di certo non il giorno dell'uscita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una riflessione. Secondo me il fatto che con il pre-order di Xbox One ti regalino Fifa non è granchè come incentivo.
> Io prenderò la PS4 con Fifa, costo totale 470 euro (i 400 della console più i probabili 70 per il gioco).
> Se invece decidessi di cambiare idea e quindi di prendere Xbox One avrei Fifa gratis, ma ad un prezzo comunque superiore (500 euro per la sola console).
> Aggiungiamoci il fatto che sicuramente prenderò un altro gioco e quindi altri 70 euro. Ne risulta:
> ...



FIFA ti veniva regalato solo prenotando la Day One Edition,che però è ormai esaurita da qualche giorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2013)

allora vi dirò.. io ho sempre avuto la PS sempre.. le ho avute tutte e mai avrei pensato di avere questo dubbio.. ma a giugno mi si è rotta la ps3 andando in YLOD quindi ho preso la 360 e ho iniziato a giocare a FIFA13 li ... 

Ragazzi è stata un illuminazione.. io gioco sempre e solo onoline.. è stato come passare dal 1998 dell PSN al 2050 dell XBOX LIVE.. sono combattuto.. per me che gioco online non c'è minimamente paragone..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

poi diciamoci la verità non sono i 10 euro al mese dell xbox live che ti fanno la differenza.. se i risultati sono questi li spendo MOLTO volentieri ..


----------



## Hell Krusty (10 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> allora vi dirò.. io ho sempre avuto la PS sempre.. le ho avute tutte e mai avrei pensato di avere questo dubbio.. ma a giugno mi si è rotta la ps3 andando in YLOD quindi ho preso la 360 e ho iniziato a giocare a FIFA13 li ...
> 
> Ragazzi è stata un illuminazione.. io gioco sempre e solo onoline.. è stato come passare dal 1998 dell PSN al 2050 dell XBOX LIVE.. sono combattuto.. per me che gioco online non c'è minimamente paragone..
> 
> ...


10 € al mese? Se cerchi bene ne spendi 3 al mese...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> 10 € al mese? Se cerchi bene ne spendi 3 al mese...


Sorry avrò fatto il trimestrale..che mi scade tra poco tra l'altro..


----------



## Miro (10 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sorry avrò fatto il trimestrale..che mi scade tra poco tra l'altro..



Gli annuali stanno a 60 € ufficialmente, ma se vedi in giro (su eBay ad esempio) vendono i 12+2 a 40 € circa.


----------



## cris (10 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sorry avrò fatto il trimestrale..che mi scade tra poco tra l'altro..



online li trovi a 35€ 12 mesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2013)

Cosa devo cercare ??


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> allora vi dirò.. io ho sempre avuto la PS sempre.. le ho avute tutte e mai avrei pensato di avere questo dubbio.. ma a giugno mi si è rotta la ps3 andando in YLOD quindi ho preso la 360 e ho iniziato a giocare a FIFA13 li ...
> 
> Ragazzi è stata un illuminazione.. io gioco sempre e solo onoline.. è stato come passare dal 1998 dell PSN al 2050 dell XBOX LIVE.. sono combattuto.. per me che gioco online non c'è minimamente paragone..
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo dicendoti semplicemente che l'online della PS4 non sarà come quello della PS3


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> allora vi dirò.. io ho sempre avuto la PS sempre.. le ho avute tutte e mai avrei pensato di avere questo dubbio.. ma a giugno mi si è rotta la ps3 andando in YLOD quindi ho preso la 360 e ho iniziato a giocare a FIFA13 li ...
> 
> Ragazzi è stata un illuminazione.. io gioco sempre e solo onoline.. è stato come passare dal 1998 dell PSN al 2050 dell XBOX LIVE.. sono combattuto.. per me che gioco online non c'è minimamente paragone..
> 
> ...



Se per te conta molto l'online ti consiglio di aspettare prima recensioni sulle prestazioni del servizio in rete delle console per poi prendere una decisione. L'online della 360 è assolutamente superiore a quello della Ps3 e su questi non ci piove, ma in questa next-gen le carte potrebbero rimescolarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2013)

allora mi faccio ancora un paio di mesi di xbox live poi vedo le recensioni .. voi dove acquistate ?? mi date qualche consiglio per spendere meno..


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2013)

Probabilmente questo è il primo unboxing amatoriale al Mondo,pare che il ragazzino abbia avuto la console tramite un famigliare che lavora in Microsoft (e che verrà probabilmente licenziato  ):







Guardatelo prima che venga tirato giù


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lo hanno già chiuso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente questo è il primo unboxing amatoriale al Mondo,pare che il ragazzino abbia avuto la console tramite un famigliare che lavora in Microsoft (e che verrà probabilmente licenziato  ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol già tolto


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Il video lo si trova su DailyMotion... è il classico bimbetto


----------



## neversayconte (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi io invece ieri ho acquistato la mia prima xbox 360 + fifa 14. 
il prezzo era davvero scontato. 
spero spremano un altro annetto o due la 360 con giochi nuovi, visto che ha ancora prestazioni fantastiche. 

Non sono mai stato abituato a prenotare le consolle nuove perchè costano davvero troppo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Miro (7 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che usare ancora le pile nei controller...eddai cavolo Microsoft, siamo quasi nel 2014.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2013)

posso essere sincero.. mi ha fatto una brutta impressione il video.. mi ha dato l'idea del super plasticoso ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2013)

cmq ho preso l'abbonamento per 3 mesi dell xboxlive.. sono costretto a cambiare consolle  

l'unica cosa buona della microzoz nella mia vita ahhaha


----------

